# How change folder & subfolders to Extra Large Icons?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have a folder that contains over 400 subfolders and new subfolders are added from time to time. Is there a way to change the default view of a folder and all its subs to extra large icons?

I know how to optimize the view of a folder and all its subs for pictures; but, that's not what I want.

*I want Extra Large Icons.*


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you want this for these folders or for ALL folders when using Windows Explorer?

If ALL folder,
Open Windows Explorer, select your C drive.
Select View tab
Select Extra Large Icons
Then select Options (Far right side)
Select Change Folder and Search settings
View Tab
Apply to Folders
OK out


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

DaveA said:


> Do you want this for these folders or for ALL folders when using Windows Explorer?
> 
> If ALL folder,
> Open Windows Explorer, select your C drive.
> ...


As stated, that folder and all its subs.


----------

